# Prevent Renaming Folder



## rbsd716 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking to prevent the renaming of a folder using NTFS permissions, but leave the active permissions for the contents of a folder. Is there a way to do this? I am about to try denying "delete" permissions in the advanced menu, but if anyone knows for sure it would be a huge help.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Create your share and give authenticated users full access. Then create the folder you do not want users to change and go to the security tab and click the advanced button. Remove inheritable permissions from top level folders and only leave admin with full access. You might want to create a security group to make managing this easier, but add a generic user and only allow permissions for whatever you want for subfolders and files only.


----------

